# Best projector for around $2000?



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what projector would be best for around $2000?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to the Shack.

There are many options but my favorite is the one I personally own, the Panasonic AE4000.


----------



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

Was hoping to get that answer. Been researching and have it narrowed down to that one but wanted some non-bias opinions. 

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I really really like it, I went from a Sanyo Z4 to this one and it truly was a night and day difference. The auto zoom for 2,35:1 aspect ratio movies is awesome. Make sure you get a 2,35:1 screen you wont regret it.


----------



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok. Thanks a lot. I'm looking on projector people and they have a package that comes with a screen. I'll be sure to check on the screen.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd also recommend looking at the BenQ W6000 - a far brighter and sharper picture than the 4000 - but of course that's the DLP trade-off, assuming you don't see the rainbow effect. So far, no one has had this problem that I know.


----------



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

I paid just over 2k for my JVC RS10 (new) when I bought it. I would see what kind of price and availability you can find on JVC's. they really throw a stunning picture.


----------



## avted (Jul 7, 2009)

You might check out used JVC RS40's or X3's (same projector) with a separate warranty.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

I would give a vote out to the Panny 4000 also, but them I have one....


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd say take your pick between the panny and the Epson 8700. Either way, do it quick as both are being discontinued and replaced by much more expensive 3d models.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

chris71478 said:


> I'd say take your pick between the panny and the Epson 8700. Either way, do it quick as both are being discontinued and replaced by much more expensive 3d models.


I 2nd that. I had narrowed my search down to those two models, and went with the 4000 based on best sale price the week I was ready to purchase. I love the 4000, but but I still would recommend buying whichever you can find cheapest between the 2.


----------



## pfiore (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone own the 8700UB from Epson? I hear it is a steal at $1899 incl the spare bulb...Trying to decide whether to go that way or take the leap to the 5010/6010 and get the 3d...thoughts?


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

pfiore said:


> Anyone own the 8700UB from Epson? I hear it is a steal at $1899 incl the spare bulb...Trying to decide whether to go that way or take the leap to the 5010/6010 and get the 3d...thoughts?


u better hurry up or you will not find one


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Depends on you. Personally, I think 3d is a gimmick, and wouldn't use it if it were free. Others are willing to pay double the price for the same projector with 3d.


----------



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just ordered the Panasonic AE4000U. The rush is on now to finish building it's home.


----------



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! This projector is awesome!!!!


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

Rick72 said:


> All I can say is WOW! This projector is awesome!!!!


how big is your screen?
can u post screen shots?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, the AE4000 was the best projector on the market for under $3000 when it came out. It still does very well today. Ive got one and it still looks fantastic. :T


----------



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

Screen is 106" fixed. This took me about a month or so to build (took my time). Sorry. No shots yet with a picture on the screen.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice room, The pillars on each side of the screen is a nice touch


----------



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Tony.


----------



## kiwiaudio (Mar 18, 2011)

The 8700ub and AE4000 are always the two mentioned in the 2K ballpark, and you cannot go wrong with either. The Panasonic is the color a PJ mounted in a theater should be though -black! Cannot for the life of me understand Epsons choice of a white cabinet.
Having said that, i did indeed buy the Epson, for many reasons that would take a long time to explain, (the foremost being that i'd read of exceptional service) and i'm glad i did. For one thing, their service is indeed astoundingly good. Almost a year after my purchase, i questioned a sporadic picture issue i was seeing, and two days and two conversations later, they are sending me a new replacement. Not a refurb, which is their standard practice, but a new one ! 
I got lucky in that regard I know - the guy just happened to show one new one left in stock and stuck my name on it. Still, exemplary service that i have not found from any other manufacturer of any consumer item, period.
Rick, you made a great choice though and i came within a hair of making the same one. 
I sincerely hope you get great service if you ever need it !


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

I am stuck between the AE4000 and the 8700UB. But from what I am reading, when these are disco'd there will be little replacement in the same price range with picture quality?? Was wanting to wait to see if there were any different players in the 2k price range to replace these two.

So in the future, you will need to spend way more then the $2000.00 to get the same picture??

-NV


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

at this point there is no exact replacement with the same feature set. The new Panasonic AR100u is actually better for picture but does not have auto aspect ratio and some other features of the AE4000


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Tony,

Will the blacks be as black with the contrast ratio difference between the two. But then again from what I have read from the "experts", ya right ;c), they say the Human Eye can not see the difference over about 8000:1

I have the Epson 85HD which will be used for my outdoor projector, and I know I definatly do not like its blacks, at a 3000:1. Is there a huge difference from the one you sugest at 50 000:1 and the 4000's 200 000:1

You mention there are some differences between the two, is it worth the 450ish right now and what were they. Where is it that the PT-AR100U outperforms the PTAE 4000.

-NV


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only real difference is the brightness, the 100u is brighter but as I have the 4000u and I run it almost always in eco mode I dont think the brightness is necessary unless you cant make your room very dark as I can. The auto aspect ration was a big plus for me as I use a 2,35:1 screen.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

From the first reviews. I've read, the ar100 is too bright for a pitch black room, and the black level is a serious problem in that regard. It's being marketed more as a multifunction than a theater projector.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

chris71478 said:


> From the first reviews. I've read, the ar100 is too bright for a pitch black room, and the black level is a serious problem in that regard. It's being marketed more as a multifunction than a theater projector.


That completely depends on the settings, if calibrated correctly it would preform very well in a dark room.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't seen the Panasonic in person, I'm going mainly by the review at projector central. They stated that at minimum settings, they got 21 foot lamberts on a 100 inch screen, and that the black levels fell well short of the Epson 8350. The conclusion was that these are two different animals. For sports in a bright room, Panasonic. Movies in a dark room, Epson. I took their comments on poor black levels and digital noise as pretty serious criticism, as their reviews have tended to favor panasonic over Epson. I'll keep reading more reviews as they become available, but this one let me down, as I was initially very excited about the new Panasonic.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok I bit the bullet, I have the Panasonic 4000 coming in. Pretty excited and looking forward to it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

4U2NVME said:


> Ok I bit the bullet, I have the Panasonic 4000 coming in. Pretty excited and looking forward to it.


Im positive you wont be disappointed


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

4U2NVME said:


> Ok I bit the bullet, I have the Panasonic 4000 coming in. Pretty excited and looking forward to it.


you'll love it


----------

